# Professors + Leaving Class



## Zee (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey everyone,I'm a Junior in college, and have dealt with IBS-D since I was 10 if not earlier -- but just got an actual diagnosis 2 years ago (and you should've heard some of the 'diagnoses' I got stuck with before that!).I'm wondering if any of y'all have had problems with needing to leave class either early or in the middle of class... for that dreaded reason that we all know too well. If so, do you ever have any problems specifically with the prof calling you out on it? My SO is an IBS-D-suffering-student also, and he has one class where the prof actually locks the door during and won't let anyone leave - hell for him some mornings. Hearing about that from him has got me freaked out, and while I haven't had too much trouble in the past I'm worried it might happen to me now. I have anxiety-induced episodes and just the thought that this *could* happen is of course enough to drive me batty.So anyway, I don't know if this is too long or convoluted, but I'm just happy to find a place I can vent at and get help from sympathetic listeners -- so if someone has experience with a situation like this, or just some advice in general, I'd really appreciate it!-Z


----------



## erbu (Oct 7, 2004)

Well I have the same problem in the university. So I always sit next to the door. If a profesor would decide to lock the door I will not go into class. Rater, if this is an important class I will ask to meet him and let him know my problem. There is no shame, and proffessors are not gods, believe me I am now in my 9th yeat at the academy.


----------



## LoneDoc (Aug 25, 2004)

You need to explain your problems to the professor. If the professor does not understand, take it up with the head of his department. If they don't understand, take it up with the dean. Just work your way through the chain of command. Professors are people, too, but they have issues understanding sometimes. Locking the doors is a major fire hazard and I'm sure violates your university's policies. It certainly does at the university I currently work for. When I was in college and graduate school there was a professor or three who thought it was rude that I walked out on their class. I simply sent an email to him explaining my condition (helps if you have a doctor's note as well) and there was never an issue again. I'm sure there won't be any problems in your situations either.Doc


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

I am missing class right now. And after all these years, I still feel guilty about it. What's with that?! It's not like I can help it. I never really had a problem with leaving a big class, or one where I didn't really like the prof. But this is the last class I will ever have to take--I'm about 6-8months from finishing my Masters degree--and the prof is such an attendance stickler. I don't know what to do! I warned her at the start of the semester that I have a chronic condition and will probably miss a couple classes, but she really doesn't seem very understanding. For the first time in a while, I'm affraid it will affect my mark, and I don't want her to think I'm making it up!I emailed the Centre for Students with Disabilities this morning, to see if they can help me, because I'm fed up with having to deal with these things. She wants a doctors note for every absence. And I'm not about to waste my time and the doctors getting silly notes for a chronic illness that I've had since I was seven!!!Arg. I'm so frusterated right now. Blah.midge.


----------



## Zee (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the support -- appreciate it muchly.Question though: When you get these notes from your doctor(s), what/how exactly are they written? Or when you e-mailed your prof, Lone Doc, what did you tell him? I guess to put it bluntly - I have a problem explaining myself and this situation to people. Basically I feel like way too many see ye olde IBS as something that is 1) "all in your head" (argh!), or 2) A non-serious problem (e.g., I'm not the diabetic student who has a "legitimate" reason from leaving)... and I don't exactly feel comfortable telling the entire departmental chain of command that I have to leave class to use the bathroom!







Also -- clarifaction on the Evil Professor that locks doors: I asked my guy yesterday whether the door is actually locked (hoping I could call the fire marshall on him!) -- it's not, just closed but "guarded." Darn.


----------



## jjsobey (Oct 15, 2004)

I ended up having to leave college 1 year before graduation but I did find an excellent alternative. Depending on your major most universities now offer online classes. I was able to finish my degree online in the same amount of time and I found it much more convenient and flexible for my schedule. After talking with many doctors about the "icky" details associated w/ IBS I have learned to be very open with anyone who wants to know. Without too much detail I have talked to my boss at work and they have been very supportive. When I was really sick they encouraged I take a paid leave of absence (disability leave) to try and get better. I am very fortunate to have such a supportive company behind me. I agree with everyone else's posts, talk with your professors about the problems you have, hopefully they will be understanding and supportive.


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

It really depends on the class/professor.Some professors don't take attendance and put their lecture notes online so missing class is not a problem.When I have a class where the professor takes attendance or does not put their notes online I get a note from my GI explaining my condition and I give this note to the professor at the beginning of the semester. So far I haven't encountered a professor who has given me a problem about it. The professor locking the door situation you were describing would be a definite issue with me (I don't think I'd be able to go to that type of class either).Isn't that a fire hazard to do that though?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah, hello fire regulations.Anyway, I have a good conclusion to my story--I just up and told the prof exactly what was wrong with me, and she was actually quite understanding. I've always been so scared of telling people that I have a real condition, but the outcome was really positive.midge.


----------



## britt21 (May 8, 2004)

I have the same problems at school here! I take 2 immodium every other day, and I try not to schedule my classes early in the morning (this is when my ibs is at its worst). I usually wake up an hour earlier than I normally would so that I have time to eat a little something and relieve myself before I leave for the day. It has helped (especially the immodium) but I still miss classes every once in a while when I know it's going to be a bad day.


----------

